

A case against syntax highlighting - baxter001
http://www.linusakesson.net/programming/syntaxhighlighting/index.php
Do you rely on syntax highlighting when developing software? If so, you may be shooting yourself in the foot.
======
baha_man
'Unlike novels or newspaper articles, where you can skim through a paragraph
and learn the gist of it, software is inevitably full of complexities and
important details that you just have to take the time to understand.'

It's definitely possibly to skim-read code in the same way you would a
newspaper article.

The article is interesting but I'm not convinced by the argument, although I
might try switching off syntax highlighting for a while.

